# LaserJet 5L and cups- not working at all

## nklb

I installed cups and gimp-print-cups and then attached an HP LaserJet 5L printer to this computer. I can cat text out to the printer, and it works. Also, when connected to a windows box it works great.

With cups, I tried all of the LaserJet4 and 5 series drivers, but none of them worked. The only thing that got any result was choosing raw printer, and that just printed one page with some header info and then a whole bunch of blanks.

with cups, when I send a job to it, the job is immediately cancelled. I press restart job, and I get the following error:

"

Error:

client-error-not-possible

"

Any ideas? Btw, there is no driver listed for this specific printer. I see 4L, but no 5L. There is 5, but that does this just like all the others.

----------

## nklb

just bumping this to the top- no replies yet!

edit: I checked the logs, it's saying "Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 8!"

This occurs if I try to print any kind of file, text, graphic, whatever.

----------

## nklb

The problems seems to be something that has been reported here before- cups 1.1.15 isn't working right. I am upgrading ghostscript which SHOULD fix the problem. I will let you know if it doesn't.

----------

## ozric100

I am having the same issue here.  It was working fine untill the last emerge -u world.  

Oz

----------

## ozric100

I see its fixed with a ghostscript update.  I am going to get it working and PIN that SOB.  I can't have my printers stop working after an update.

----------

## jouzts

What version are you settling on?

John

----------

